# Hooray! Go Team! We're #2!



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot Bush, Clinton, Bush and Obama! You nitwits!

It?s official: America is now No. 2 - MarketWatch


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

start learning mandarin


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

or Cantonese which ever suits you best


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

*sigh*...


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Well there goes home field for the duration of the playoffs.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> *sigh*...


^^^ This x2


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> start learning mandarin


My kids are


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maja Rushie says the main culprit is our limited population and low birth rates when compared to what a billion chicoms can pump out. Hey maybe that is why Obummer is importing all the new illegal alien democrats. He must a ditto head too. .


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This started when Richard M. Nixon "opened trade with China"

We really need to drop this service economy B.S. I don't know who came up with that crap. Whoever had the bright idea to ship things from the other side of the planet because it would be cheaper than making it closer to home was an idiot. Now everyone is fighting over jobs and wages at Mickey D's. Union labor I feel is partly to blame. If people didn't expect 80-100$ dollars an hour this would've never happened. 

Coming soon to a burger joint near you, unionized cheese burgers....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Give him time Obama will see to it we are number 10 that is his Stated goal a race to the bottom


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

What is worse is that the Chinese are laughing all the way to the bank because they overtook us by using our own capitialistic ways. Trixy hobbits.

We need to get our own slave labor is we want to compete. I am not a fan of Chinese food.

Interesting fact: there are more English speakers in China than America.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

The largest economy based on the dollar (for now). Wait until their biggest customer goes belly up. More like the richest dope dealer ODs his biggest customer.

Invest in the Brazilian Real. They are geared up to be the next oil kingpin.


----------

